# Ubers Cut Percentage



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

I worked today and made $181.46 in total fares, but my net (take home) is only $122.03.

They took 59.43 which is 1/3 of the total fare, can someone explain to me what the **** is going on? what the ****.

I had 19 total trips, safe rider fee was $18.75 and Uber's cut is $40.68.

According to my math, Uber's $40.68 cut is 22.22%, instead of the stated 20% cut policy. **** these frauds. Liars and thieves.

Out of the $181.46 in total fare, I only made *67.25%* of it which is $122.03, and Uber got *32.75%* . They are really ****ing us over here. Don't even start with the guarantees cause I'm pretty sure I made more than avg, and took lots of breaks between the hours. Where is the money going? In their pockets. Holy shit. Ridiculous scam/slavery.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Actually UBER took out 25% of 163.71 , the amount after the SRF. You (and I) are proud members of that relatively small group that pay a 25 % commission. I started in SF Bay Area after Sept. 2014.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> Actually UBER took out 25% of 163.71 , the amount after the SRF. You (and I) are proud members of that relatively small group that pay a 25 % commission. I started in SF Bay Area after Sept. 2014.


The 25% applies only to San Francisco. Here in Los Angeles is only 20%


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well yeah uber gets at least 20% and then $1 rider fees. should be more like 22% than 32%
you making me want to look at my statements now


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberPLUS is 25%


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well yeah uber gets at least 20% and then $1 rider fees. should be more like 22% than 32%
> you making me want to look at my statements now


I am looking at the big picture here, the total money they take as a share from the total fare is one big chunk, including the safety fee.

I mean, just look at it, they took $59.43 out of the $181.46 total fare. The $59.43 includes the safety fee, but like I said, I am looking at the big picture here, I don't care if it's the safety fee or percentage, at the end of the day they are all money.

Just proportion it, $181.43 and uber took $59.43 out of it. That's a huge ****ing chunk to me. They really take 1/3 of your total fare, or more. Their real cut at the end of the day is *33%,** including everything, safety fee, cut, whatever bs.*


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

So Nico, are you Uberplus? Damn, I guess my uberX 25% group is more select than I knew. One more reason to drive even less in the future.


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> So Nico, are you Uberplus? Damn, I guess my uberX 25% group is more select than I knew. One more reason to drive even less in the future.


UberX Los Angeles, 90 cents per mile, 18 cents per min. No base fare. **** Uber.


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

The 25% applies only to San Francisco. Here in Los Angeles is only 20%


nicoj36 said:


> UberX Los Angeles, 90 cents per mile, 18 cents per min. No base fare. **** Uber.


I am still trying to figure out why UBER charged you exactly a 25% commission. You said you aren't UberPLUS so best I can figure either UBER screwed up and applied the wrong rate or they raised the rate on new hires. Either one is quite likely in Uberworld. Most drivers in the Bay Area don't realize there is an entire caste of 25% untouchables driving in their midst.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> UberX Los Angeles, 90 cents per mile, 18 cents per min. No base fare. **** Uber.


less than a $1 is too low
stop driving


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> less than a $1 is too low
> stop driving


I will.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

sfbayoldguy said:


> The 25% applies only to San Francisco. Here in Los Angeles is only 20%
> 
> I am still trying to figure out why UBER charged you exactly a 25% commission. You said you aren't UberPLUS so best I can figure either UBER screwed up and applied the wrong rate or they raised the rate on new hires. Either one is quite likely in Uberworld. Most drivers in the Bay Area don't realize there is an entire caste of 25% untouchables driving in their midst.


yes it does seem like a 25% comm,he needs to check that


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

If u guys keep driving for fuber that's what u get
I don't understand human with brain why in the world willing to drive for 90 cent. STOP DRIVING!!!!!!!!


----------



## sfbayoldguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Dany said:


> If u guys keep driving for fuber that's what u get
> I don't understand human with brain why in the world willing to drive for 90 cent. STOP DRIVING!!!!!!!!


Just worry about yourself.


----------



## Eric Lien (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't say "my net" (take home) without taking into account IRS's guideline of $0.57 per mile expense. IRS is not known for being generous to you drivers. If you drive 100 miles in 12 hours, your car expense is $57.00. Now what you get? $122.05 less $57.00, you net $65.03. Or $5.41/hr! 

Looking from another angle to support IRS's position, a cab driver pays $70-$100 cab fee for a 12-hr shift for the use of a cab, that is a car cost guideline too!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

nicoj36 said:


> The 25% applies only to San Francisco. Here in Los Angeles is only 20%


Please email Uber_LA and ask for an explanation. And please post their reply.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SRF must equal or exceed number of rides.

It can't be 18.75 on 19 rides.... What other numbers are off?


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> SRF must equal or exceed number of rides.
> 
> It can't be 18.75 on 19 rides.... What other numbers are off?


The .75 was from a ride that had 3 people split fare.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

If San fran new drivers were smart they would open their account outside of SF and then still drive in San fran since uber California can work anywhere in the state and still get only 20% deducted


----------



## nicoj36 (Dec 14, 2014)

OCX DRIVER said:


> If San fran new drivers were smart they would open their account outside of SF and then still drive in San fran since uber California can work anywhere in the state and still get only 20% deducted


If the trip is within SF/Bay area vicinity, it will still charge 25% whether you opened it outside SF


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Uber take 20% of your gross including the safe rider fee. The fee they take all of. The more rides you do, the higher the percentage they take.
(1) $95 ride they take $19+$1=21% / (20) $5 rides they take $20+$5=25% / on a good weekend 45 rides with gross of $380 they take $121 or 32%.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Eric Lien said:


> Don't say "my net" (take home) without taking into account IRS's guideline of $0.57 per mile expense. IRS is not known for being generous to you drivers. If you drive 100 miles in 12 hours, your car expense is $57.00. Now what you get? $122.05 less $57.00, you net $65.03. Or $5.41/hr!
> 
> Looking from another angle to support IRS's position, a cab driver pays $70-$100 cab fee for a 12-hr shift for the use of a cab, that is a car cost guideline too!


Don't forget the cost of unpaid miles.
His cost is hopefully closer to $0.42 per mile (older car purchased used)
but if he does 1 unpaid mile for every paid mile then it cost $0.84 for every paid mile
(The cost of "unpaid miles" have to be paid from the paid miles)
So his expense is more like $84.... resulting in $3.17 per hour.

Of course all this is based on 100 miles driven but I bet it was more like 200 miles.
If so he basically paid Uber to drive.

Here is the basic problem:
*Income:* $0.90 - 20% = *$0.72 per mile
Cost to operate* (1 unpaid mile for every paid mile) $0.42 x 2 = *$0.84
Net profit/loss:* $0.75-$0.84 =* (-$0.12) loss!*

Now I know it doesn't seem so because you see money coming into your bank account.
But this money is not "profit", it's your car equity and deferred cost.
You are basically borrowing from your future and even giving some of it to Uber.

Bottom line, with $0.90 per mile you can not make a real profit no mater how you twist the numbers.
The only time you can make profit if there is a surge of at least $1.4 and even that is on the border of breaking even.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

30% Select,25% XL, Black and SUV closed Uber has people standing in line to drive.............to ride.............and to invest!


----------

